# Chain Bridge Fishing in D.C. - Herring and Mr. Rock



## Danielkmai

I decided to go fishing at Chain Bridge close to D.C. 
And yes you need a D.C. lis. An out of State fishing lis. only cost $10.

I got off work around 5:00 on Thur afternoon and walked about 1/2 miles in the woods. The path end right under the Chain Bridge off Miltary Rd. This is were all the Stripers and Herring come to spawn fast flowing water.

As you come out of the opening from the woods you can see the Chain Bridge and the other side. Both shorelines are very rocky therefor lots and lots of snags. My advice is to bring lots of extra hooks and 1 oz weights. I would say the river is about 700 feet wide. I even seen people swim to the other side. That's Crazy...
I prefer Chain Bridge area then Heins point in D.C. b/c is more narrow and all the Rocks and Herring are packed up in a smaller area.

The side I fished on is the Virginia side and the other side is D.C.
But don't be fooled, b/c you need a D.C. lis to fish on both side.
Which is kinda dumb. If you fishing on Virginia side why would you need a D.C. Lis? Whatever...don't want to argue with Mr. Ranger when he comes down and check to see I have the wrong fishing Lis.

Any back to the fishing...
To my right were about 4 other fishermen trying to net some herring with no luck. They told me the herring aren't really run hard yet and they been there for about 2 hours trying to get bait for fishing. There suckers! eheeheh....b/c they didn't have the Magic Sabiki lure.....

I pulled out my Sabiki lure and started fishing...and damn it was hard! It toke us like 45 minutes until we caught 2.
Right after we got the 2nd Herring those 4 guys came running toward us...with those big Puppy Eyes and their big mouths open in awwwwwww:jawdrop:
They asked if we caught more Herring would you let us have one? Well as any nice fishermen...I gave them one.

Just 10 minutes later. One of those guys hooks on to a monster Rock!!! About 15-20lbs. It was so fat and big!!!  

After that we toke off the Sabiki and riged up for the Rocks.
2 hours later, guess what we got? Catfish, Catfish, Catfish!
It was around 9:00pm Thur night, so we called it a night.

Maybe I should have tried that one herring for their one Striper!
eheheeh....the caught it on my Herring I gave them...

Oh well....next time.

The score is now...

Mr. Rock = 0
Mr. Catfish = 6

Good luck Fishing.

Danielkmai


----------



## WALT D.

DANIELKMAI,

Where exactly is the chain bridge fishing area? I live in the Tidewater area but spend most of my weeks working in the DC area. It would be nice to have some fishing to fill the void between weekends.

Thanks, 

Walt D.


----------



## CrawFish

*try this*

http://www.fletchersboathouse.com/directions.htm

hope this helps...good luck


----------



## ccc6588

My thoughts are would a Virginia ranger enforce a DC requirement and visa versa? Just curious. It does seem to be a dumb rule. Better not to argue I guess. I used to live in Northern Va., and have fished for bass in DC (great bass fishing in the Potomac), but never did go for herring or stripers. Do remember some shads.


----------



## inawe

*yap*

they have the authourity to do so


----------



## JIGMAKER

The waters around DC fall under DC jurisdiction I think it was made that way for security of the city. I know for a fact that not having a license and getting caught fising is a $50.00 ticket, not having a license, not having an identification, and getting caught is an arrestable offense. The Metropolitain Police Harbor Patrol do most of the enforcement.


----------



## Danielkmai

Walt D,

Yes, http://www.fletchersboathouse.com/directions.htm
Is a great place also you can rent boats there and get your D.C. Lis. But the only bad part about Flecher's Boathouse is the getting there part. It's kinda hard getting into the entrance unless you come from the D.C. side by the tunnel.

You can also try Heins Point Park in D.C. or Chain Bridge if you don't mind walking alittle in the woods.

As for me my favoite would be Chain bridge then Heins Point and then Fletcher's boat. I just think Flether's is just way to crowed for me.

Good lucky,

-Danielkmai


----------

